# Found a light please *close



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I just bought a small 12"x12"20" aquarium that came with a small 12" T5 light. I put a link to the bulbs at the bottom. Im just wondering if im going to need higher light for some low light corals and a rbta.

BulbConnection.com - $2.50 Philips 33247-8 (332478) F8T5/CW Replacement Lamp


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

as far as i know 4100K won't grow much of anything....
maybe moss?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is 20" the height or length? I presume the length, just used to seeing dimensions listed LxWxH 
Either way I have to agree with Sliver.Im no expert but you probably want a minimum 6700k for anything to grow decent


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> is 20" the height or length? I presume the length, just used to seeing dimensions listed LxWxH
> Either way I have to agree with Sliver.Im no expert but you probably want a minimum 6700k for anything to grow decent










L13"xW13"xH19


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i think you're going to need some compact fluorescents or leds to get enough light to the bottom of that tank for any corals.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I presumed wrong lol I figured there was a good chance it was a tall cube since it had a 12" light. Also didn't realize it was for marine. I still don't think the 4700k will do much for you with that depth for anything that needs decent lighting. You might be better with CFL as mentioned. Maybe PM Seahorse_fanatic. He is pretty knowledgeable about this stuff


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

if you end up going freshwater planted with that tank i did find some places online that sold 12" 8w 6500K bulbs at a reasonable rate but they were all in the states and shipping to canada was expensive. if you do go that route though you can get fixtures at superstore for $6.99 each


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Sliver said:


> if you end up going freshwater planted with that tank i did find some places online that sold 12" 8w 6500K bulbs at a reasonable rate but they were all in the states and shipping to canada was expensive. if you do go that route though you can get fixtures at superstore for $6.99 each


Thanks for the help Ive already got a freshwater setup with some plants in it my definitely making this a little salty


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

tall tank is not a typical Reef tank because the lack of space for coral. most people would use column tank for Seahorse. If you want to keep RBTA, this might not be a good tank for it. that being said, I might also has a small DYI LED that could be good for you, come check it out when you come over check out the rocks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think it is a bit skinny for coral tank and very challenging for lighting.

All said, it is possible with some creativity. 150W MH or a Hi wattage pendant could potentially make this a gorgeous tank.

I do have a 150W pendant if you wnat to try it out to see if that work.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheap cree or bridgelux dimmable l.e.d!!!! 150$ on ebay one day down the road you may want something purdy with higher light demands.....doesnt an anemone have a high light demand? On a tank that small a halide or t5 is going to heat it up. L.E.D is the only way to fly on a small tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

4100k is terrible for sw and you'll only grow lots of nuisance algae most likely. Your water will also look like pee. For sw, you want white bulbs in the 10000k to 20000k spectrum.


----------

